# [Wet Thumb Forum]-more pics of my tank.....



## RottenApples (Apr 3, 2004)

more pics of my 23 gallon.....due to some unforeseen disaster...the whole tank is different now. Almost all the old inhabs are now RIP


----------



## RottenApples (Apr 3, 2004)

more pics of my 23 gallon.....due to some unforeseen disaster...the whole tank is different now. Almost all the old inhabs are now RIP


----------



## RottenApples (Apr 3, 2004)

more....


----------



## RottenApples (Apr 3, 2004)

one last one....


----------



## Cipla (Apr 25, 2003)

B-utiful tank, although the foreground could be shorter and the background thicker.

Sorry to hear that, what happened? Too much Co2 or what?


----------



## RottenApples (Apr 3, 2004)

yea i agree, background needs to be thicker and i think i need a new foreground plant as dwarf sags can really grow big. The the disaster was my DIY CO2 flowed into the tank although the bottle was 2 feet below the tank. Now the CO2 has been changed to a pressurized system.


----------



## Cipla (Apr 25, 2003)

Yes, pressurized is the way to go - just bougth one myself.


----------

